# Wally Jay



## Bob Hubbard

http://judoforum.com/index.php?/topic/54143-the-passing-of-wally-jay/
Judo Forum reports that Grandmaster Wally Jay passed away Saturday May 28th, at the age of 93.


----------



## Carol

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa

.


----------



## Chris Parker

.


----------



## tshadowchaser

.


----------



## stickarts

I did not get to know Wally Jay as well as i would have liked to, but the time i did spend with him made an impact on me both as a martial artist and as a person. As impressed as I was with his skill level, I was even more impressed with him as a person. He never stopped being excited about learning and sharing what he knew with others and he set the good example. He was truly a " great". My condolences to his family.


----------



## Guro Harold

.


----------



## elder999

A good, kind, happy, and open-hearted man. Not sad at his passing, but happy at his having been here.
:asian:


----------



## TwentyThree

:asian:


----------



## Hawke

.:asian:.


----------



## MJS

.


----------



## MA-Caver

.


----------



## yorkshirelad

.


----------



## Twin Fist

elder999 said:


> A good, kind, happy, and open-hearted man. Not sad at his passing, but happy at his having been here.
> :asian:



this


----------



## David43515

elder999 said:


> A good, kind, happy, and open-hearted man. Not sad at his passing, but happy at his having been here.
> :asian:


 
Well put.


----------



## Xue Sheng

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

.


----------



## seasoned

.


----------



## unladylikedefnse

Yes, Grandmaster Wally Jay passed away at 2am. The martial arts world has lost a true pioneer, master, and legend in Grandmaster Wally Jay.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

.


----------



## sfs982000

:asian:


----------



## James Kovacich

R.I.P.
:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

[yt]DNfWgWVGI3Y[/yt]


----------



## Balrog

I never got to meet Master Jay, but his name was always one that came up in m. a. discussions as someone who really understood what it was all about.

We've lost a good one.

<bowing while typing>


----------



## ppko

I got this email about his passign shortly after it happened and was greatly disheartened by his passing while I never met this man I have worked with and continue to work with some of his students and will say his teachings were second to none.  I have been gone from here for awhile or I probably would have done this a lot sooner I bow down to Proffessor Jay and give him a moment in silence ......


----------



## Instructor

:asian:


----------

